# Getting photojournalism assignments



## darin3200 (Dec 26, 2005)

I like taking pictures for fun but I want to move on to something more challenging and interesting. Photojournalism is something I've wanted to do for some time now and just have never got around to it. The biggest problem I am having is how to start. I bought a copy of Writer's and Artist's Yearbook for 2006 which is some help for contacts. Should I contact magazines prior to actually doing a story and then if there is interest do the essay, or should I do the essay and then try to sell it?

Any insights, comments or pointers will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 26, 2005)

The usual way is to select a type of magazine and then do an essay to suit. Send it on the rounds - post it to one. When it comes back post it to the next mag, and so on.
Just keep doing it. I knew one guy who had 50 in circulation at any one time.
You need to have a tracking system so you know who you have sent what to. And being rejected by one doesn't mean someone else won't buy it.
Remember that once you start making an income things like postage and packing - as well as film and such - become tax deductible.


----------



## darin3200 (Dec 26, 2005)

Thanks for the help Hertz! Another question though, are digital formats acceptable? The magazines listed in Writers' and Artists' are in UK and Ireland and the idea of shipping overseas seems a little expensive and slow.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 26, 2005)

Good question. To which I don't know the answer.
If there is an e-mail contact then try asking. Some places will be digital but I expect there are places that still use the old methods.


----------



## craig (Dec 27, 2005)

Of course preparing your work to be sent is a life long journey. I have been working for a newspaper for years. We do not look for photographers until someone quits or goes on an extended vacation. When we lose a photographer we go nationwide http://www.journalismjobs.com/ or something of the like. We have a list of local freelancers for tight spots and general work overload. We are pretty familiar with those folks. That means we can trust them to write captions and nail a deadline. Us photogs are interested in giving anyone a chance. The problem is that there is a lot riding on the work. Long story short we go with someone we know really well. As far as viewing the work it is mostly electronic portfolios.

That being said. Publishing is a vast world. Consider your work. Start with sending it to the people most likely to use it. Know that someone will pick you. Perseverance is the key. 

When viewing the work we look for someone that can shoot the most boring events and make it visually interesting and exciting.


----------



## danalec99 (Dec 27, 2005)

Darin,

This is what you must get - 2006 Photographers Market :thumbup: 

Go to your nearest book store and browse through it before buying. You will purchase a copy, I'm sure!


----------



## ort (Dec 27, 2005)

danalec99 said:
			
		

> Darin,
> 
> This is what you must get - 2006 Photographers Market :thumbup:
> 
> Go to your nearest book store and browse through it before buying. You will purchase a copy, I'm sure!


 
Agreed! Read it well, Follow submission rules for each.


----------



## darin3200 (Dec 30, 2005)

danalec99 said:
			
		

> Darin,
> 
> This is what you must get - 2006 Photographers Market :thumbup:
> 
> Go to your nearest book store and browse through it before buying. You will purchase a copy, I'm sure!


Indeed I did purchase a copy and recieved it today. It's great!


----------

